# Chapter House Studios has released a conversion kit for a Tervigon.



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure if this is out there yet so I thought I’d post a link and a pic. 
http://chapterhousestudios.com/webshop/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=34


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Pretty nice choice

poor Carnifex, from being the main nidzilla killing machine, it becomes useful now as pregnant gaunt spawmer...


----------

